# PT 1911 in 9mm ?



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Anybody know if they will ever come out with the 1911 in 9mm. I would love to get one.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

According to a price guide I looked through they did make a 9mm PT1911 a couple years ago. I have yet to actually see one though.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

they only have em in 45 around these parts. I'd take a look into one in 9mm. btw kimber makes a 1911 9mm correct?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> PT 1911 in 9mm ?


I don't mean to get anyone riled about this, but I figured the whole idea behind getting a full size 1911 model of any kind was to have a 45. What's the sense of having the same weight of pistol with single stack mags in a smaller caliber?


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

A compact 9mm 1911 at their prices may be interesting.


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

revolvers&w said:


> A compact 9mm 1911 at their prices may be interesting.


Good point, although I agree that if I get a 1911 it will be a 45


----------

